# Topics > Robotics > Laboratory robotics >  Lab products and services, PerkinElmer Inc., Waltham, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - PerkinElmer Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Perkin Elmer Zephyr Staccato System
August 5, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Perkin Elmer Automated Plate Handling Robot: Twister III
November 5, 2013

----------

